# أكثر 10 لغات استخداماً في العالم!



## كلدانية (22 فبراير 2015)

يعتبر التواصل بين الناس من أهم التطورات في تاريخ البشرية، لذا يوجد مئات اللغات في العالم ويُفهم بعضها على نطاقٍ واسع لأن الذين يتحدثونها منتشرين في كل مكانٍ على وجه الأرض.






نستعرض معاً اللغات العشر الأكثر تداولاً في العالم حسب عدد الناطقين بها:
1- لغة الماندرين!.
لغة الماندرين تحتل رأس القائمة كأكثر اللغات استعمالاً في العالم، والناس في الغالب تسميها اللغة الصينية، ولكن في واقع الأمر هي واحدة من بين أكثر اللغات المعروفة في الصين، وبما أن الصين أكبر بلدان العالم من حيث عدد السكان فقد حصلت لغة الماندرين على المرتبة الأولى كأكثر اللغات المستخدمة لأن أكثر من 80 بالمئة من سكان الصين يستعملونها، وهي ليست اللغة الرسمية في الصين وحدها، ولكنها أيضاً اللغة الرسمية في تايوان، ومن الجدير بالذكر أن لغة الماندرين يستخدمها أكثر من مليار شخص على وجه الكرة الأرضية.











*2- اللغة الإنجليزية!.*

اللغة الإنجليزية هي اللغة الثانية الأكثر استعمالا على هذا الكوكب مع أكبر عدد من المتحدثين في هذه القائمة، وهناك عدد من البلدان حيث هي اللغة الرسمية، البلدان الناطقة باللغة الإنجليزية هي جنوب أفريقيا وهونغ كونغ ومنطقة البحر الكاريبي وكندا وأستراليا وزمبابوي والولايات المتحدة الأمريكية ونيوزيلندا وإنجلترا وغيرها.
http://www.ibda3world.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/08/Speaking-in-tongues-postnoon-news.jpg

​








*3- اللغة الإسبانية!.*
تستخدم اللغة الإسبانية على نطاق واسع في حوالي 24 بلداً في العالم، هذه اللغة مرتبطة ارتباطا وثيقا باللغة البرتغالية، وهناك حالياً 20 دولة تعتبر لديها اللغة الإسبانية كلغة رسمية بما في ذلك كل بلاد أمريكا اللاتينية باستثناء البرازيل حيث اللغة الرسمية فيها هي بليز “Belize”.









*4- اللغة الهندية والأردية!.*


اللغة الأردية هي اللغة الرسمية في الباكستان، بينما الهند فلديها اللغة الهندية كلغة رسمية، المتحدثين بهذه اللغات الآسيوية متواجدون في المجتمعات الكبيرة كأستراليا ونيوزيلندا وكندا وانكلترا وحتى في الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية، وهناك الآلاف من الذين يتحدثون اللغة الهندية أو الأردية في بريطانيا والولايات المتحدة وأستراليا وجنوب أفريقيا وغيرها.






*5- اللغة العربية!.*
تحتل اللغة العربية المرتبة الخامسة من بين العشر لغات الأكثر استعمالاً في العالم، ويتم تصنيفها عموماً تحت مسمى عائلة اللغات السامية، واللغات الأخرى المدرجة ضمن العائلة هي اللغات الآرامية الجديدة (الكلدانية الجديدة أو السريانية)، وتستخدم اللغة العربية بشكلٍ أساسي في دول الشرق الأوسط ودول شمال القارة الإفريقية.
http://www.ibda3world.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/08/640x392_83064_255853_1.jpg







*6**- اللغة الروسية!.*

تضم اللغة الروسية أكثر من 200 مليون ناطق في العالم، التحدث باللغة الروسية ليس فقط في روسيا ولكن أيضا على نطاق واسع في الجزء الآخر من منطقة الاتحاد السوفيتي السابق، بما في ذلك كازاخستان وروسيا البيضاء وأوكرانيا وبعض أجزاء من الولايات المتحدة، حيث تستخدم الحروف الهجائية السيريالية للكتابة.




*7- اللغة البنغالية!.*
بنغلاديش من بين البلدان حيث نسبة النمو السكاني فيها هو الأعلى نسبياً، لذلك لغتهم البنغالية الرسمية تحتل المرتبة السابعة من بين معظم اللغات المستعملة، غالبية المتحدثين بالبنغالية يعيشون على الأرض الأم، والبعض منهم يعيش في الباكستان وفي بعض الولايات الهندية، كولاية أسام الهندية وتريبورا والبنغال الغربية




.
*8- اللغة البرتغالية!.*


تعتبر اللغة البرتغالية كعضو متفرع من اللغة الإيطالية الغربية ضمن عائلة اللغات الرومانسية الشهيرة تاريخياً، ومن المسلم به على نطاق واسع أن اللغة البرتغالية تعتبر سليلة اللغة اللاتينية كغيرها من أعضاء اللغات الرومانسية، دولتا البرازيل والبرتغال الوحيدتان على خارطة العالم اللواتي لديهما اللغة البرتغالية كلغة رسمية، بالإضافة إلى ذلك تعتبر كلغة رسمية في الرأس الأخضر وأنغولا و”غينيا بيساو” وتيمور الشرقية.
http://www.ibda3world.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/08/3509687_640px.jpg













*9- لغة الملايو الاندونيسية!.*
يعتقد معظم الناس بأن لغة الملايو تستخدم فقط في أندونيسيا كلغة رسمية، ولكن الحقيقة أن اللغة منتشرة على نطاق واسع وتستخدم حتى في ماليزيا، ويُقال بأن لغة الملايو لديها العديد من اللهجات وأحدها اللغة الإندونيسية الأكثر شعبية من بينها، وجميع هذه اللهجات تتبع جذر أساسي للغة واحدة.





*10- اللغتان الفرنسية و اليابانية!.*
اللغتان الفرنسية و اليابانية تحتل كل منهما الدرجة العاشرة لأن لديهما تقريباً نفس العدد من المتحدثين، إذ يتحدث الفرنسية نحو 130 مليون نسمة بينما اليابانية نحو 131 مليون، ولا تستخدم اللغة الفرنسية فقط في فرنسا ولكن أيضا في رواندا وكندا وبلجيكا وهاييتي والكاميرون، بينما تستخدم اللغة اليابانية فقط في اليابان.
http://www.ibda3world.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/08/smiling.jpg











عالم الابداع​


----------



## النهيسى (23 فبراير 2015)

كان نفسى اعطى تقييم
موضوع مفيد ومعلومات رائعه
ربنا يفرح قلبك


----------



## النهيسى (23 فبراير 2015)

كان نفسى اعطى تقييم
موضوع مفيد ومعلومات رائعه
ربنا يفرح قلبك


----------



## +ماريا+ (23 فبراير 2015)

معلومات جديده كلدانيه 
ولغات اول مره اسمع عنها 
وبتحتل مراكز متقدمه 
ميرسى للمعلومات كلدانيه


----------



## peace_86 (23 فبراير 2015)

*حلو كثير.. وحلو أكثر إن الواحد يتعلم أكثر من لغة بجانب العربي والإنكليزي حتى يزيد من ثقافته وتعرفه على الشعوب ويسمع منهم شخصياً بدلاً من الترجمة..

وكمان لفتني أن اللغة العربية هي رقم 5.. وأن الإنكليزية هي رقم 2 بدلاً من 1

الرب يباركك وشكراً على الموضوع الجميل أختنا الكلدانية*


----------



## الفصول الاربعة (23 فبراير 2015)

معلومات رائعة
شكرا اختي كلدانية
عاشت الايادي
والرب يبارككِ​


----------



## اني بل (23 فبراير 2015)

هاد الموضوع غير شكل يحسب الك كلدانية 
اختيار ناجح وقوي 
برافو 
ربنا يباركك


----------



## كلدانية (23 فبراير 2015)

النهيسى قال:


> كان نفسى اعطى تقييم
> موضوع مفيد ومعلومات رائعه
> ربنا يفرح قلبك


 بشكرك اخي النهيسي 
لمرورك الجميل اغلئ من التقيييم 
الرب يبارك حياتك وخدمتك​


----------



## كلدانية (23 فبراير 2015)

+ماريا+ قال:


> معلومات جديده كلدانيه
> ولغات اول مره اسمع عنها
> وبتحتل مراكز متقدمه
> ميرسى للمعلومات كلدانيه


 نورتي الموضوع 
ماريا
شكرااا للتقييم الغالي ربنا يبارك ياقمر​


----------



## كلدانية (23 فبراير 2015)

peace_86 قال:


> *حلو كثير.. وحلو أكثر إن الواحد يتعلم أكثر من لغة بجانب العربي والإنكليزي حتى يزيد من ثقافته وتعرفه على الشعوب ويسمع منهم شخصياً بدلاً من الترجمة..*
> 
> *وكمان لفتني أن اللغة العربية هي رقم 5.. وأن الإنكليزية هي رقم 2 بدلاً من 1*
> 
> *الرب يباركك وشكراً على الموضوع الجميل أختنا الكلدانية*


 اكيد تعلم اللغات شئ حلو بزيد التعرف للثقافات الاخرئ
شكرااا اخي بيس منور الموضوع ربنا يبارك حياتك
ثانكس للتقييييم الجميل


----------



## كلدانية (23 فبراير 2015)

الفصول الاربعة قال:


> معلومات رائعة​​
> 
> شكرا اختي كلدانية
> عاشت الايادي
> ...




الاروع هو مرورك الغالي اخي الفصول
منور الموضوع 
الرب يبارك خدمتك ​​​​


----------



## كلدانية (23 فبراير 2015)

اني بل قال:


> هاد الموضوع غير شكل يحسب الك كلدانية
> اختيار ناجح وقوي
> برافو
> ربنا يباركك


 منورة الموضوع يااحلئ اني
ثانكس للتقيييم الجميل
ربنا يخليكي ياقمرة 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


​


----------

